# quel linux pour mon iMac 2009



## strugglingshark (29 Mars 2021)

Bonjour,
J'ai un iMac début 2009 qui tourne sous El Capitan 10.11.6 (4Go de mémoire et processus 2,66GHZ Core 2 Duo) qui commence à ramer.
Je souhaite lui donne un coup de jeunesse en installant Linux : qu'elle version serait la plus adéquate ? Sous ? Mint ?

Merci pour vos retours,
Bonne journée


----------



## bompi (29 Mars 2021)

Il y a de très nombreuses distributions basées sur Ubuntu/Debian, certaines s'approchant esthétiquement de macOS, d'autres pas du tout. La question est donc de savoir si c'est un critère à prendre en compte ou pas.

Aujourd'hui, KUbuntu (basée sur KDE) est vraiment très complète et sa personnalisation poussée.
Plus légère, XUbuntu est très bien : rapide et simple à paramétrer.
Ubuntu-Mate est aussi impeccable, avec une empreinte réduite.
Côté Mint, on est aussi dans du traditionnel simple et de bon goût. 

Le plus simple : en télécharger plusieurs et les essayer en mode "live" sur une clef USB, en démarrant sur la clef, pour se faire son idée. Prendre les distributions 64 bits (les fichiers avec "amd64" dans leur nom). Pour créer les clefs, Etcher reste bien.


----------



## Leonidoff22 (29 Mars 2021)

strugglingshark a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai un iMac début 2009 qui tourne sous El Capitan 10.11.6 (4Go de mémoire et processus 2,66GHZ Core 2 Duo) qui commence à ramer.
> Je souhaite lui donne un coup de jeunesse en installant Linux : qu'elle version serait la plus adéquate ? Sous ? Mint ?
> 
> ...


Bonsoir
Il y a quelques temps , mon épouse qui a un Imac 2011 a rencontré des pb de mises à jour de certaines applications et de fait d'affichage. Impossible de le upgrader au dessus de High Sierra. Réponse du SAV d'apple à un internaute : votre matériel est trop vieux, nous ne pouvons rien pour vous... Cela m'a énervé et j'ai cherché et terté plusieurs distros Linux. Très déçu avec les distros bâtis sur les paquets DEB : Ubuntu et cie... Alors j'ai testé les distros bâtis sur les paquets RPM : Fedora, Mageia et GECKO un dérivé d'OpenSuse. J'ai installé GECKO Panteon. Il ressemble un peu à MacOS en présentation. Il fonctionne super bien , bien francisé, plusieurs tutos. Le site est à visiter en long et en large...
Pour l'installation prends une clé usb de 8 ou 16G (très abordables maintenant) grave ton image Iso avec BalenaEtcher : difficile de faire plus simple comme logiciel (peut-être avec la distro Manjaro que j'utilise sur mes autres ordis).
Ensuite lance ton IMac et au son tu appuies sur la touche ALT/Commande (la 3ème touche en bas de ton clavier). Maintiens l'appui jusquà l'affichage du disque dur de ton Imac; Brache alors ta clé USB. Cette méthode s'est pour faire apparaître ta clé USB. Parfois en respectant l'ordre suivant je branche , j'allume, j'appuie sur Commande ça ne fonctionne pas toujours : irritant. Ceci fait sélectionne ta clé USB et le système Linux se lance (normalement). J'ai eu parfois des écrans noirs avec certaines distros DEB. 
Une fois sur la page de GECKO Panteon il faut lancer GParted pour reformater et partionner le disque dur de ton IMac. Attention : IMac ne fonctionne pas en bios , il faut partionner en GPT. En faisant ce chois tes partitions vont disparaître , il faut en recréer.  Une partition EFI (OBLIGATOIRE) . Cette partition doit faire 300 Mio et avoir le drapeau ESP et son point de montage est /boot/efi en fat32 . Il se peut que ta distro active automatiquement boot dans les chois offerts quand tu actives ESP (je ne me souviens plus, certaines me l'ont fait) mais ne t'inquiète pas c'est ok quand-même. Après du dois créer une partition SWAP de 3 ou 4G c'est suffisant. Puis tu crées ta partition système ( / )  en ext4 sur le reste de ton disque dur et tu lances l'installation. CQFD
PS : tu peux aussi créer une partition /home. Pour ce qui me concerne je crée toujours une partition Linusave pour sauvegarder rapidement mes ficiers si une réinstallation un jour était nécessaire. Ok il y a des clés usb ou disque dur externe pour çà...
Bon courage... avant de te décider tu peux toujours faire des essais en live usb en respectant la manière de lancement que j'ai décrite.


----------



## Leonidoff22 (29 Mars 2021)

Leonidoff22 a dit:


> Bonsoir
> Il y a quelques temps , mon épouse qui a un Imac 2011 a rencontré des pb de mises à jour de certaines applications et de fait d'affichage. Impossible de le upgrader au dessus de High Sierra. Réponse du SAV d'apple à un internaute : votre matériel est trop vieux, nous ne pouvons rien pour vous... Cela m'a énervé et j'ai cherché et terté plusieurs distros Linux. Très déçu avec les distros bâtis sur les paquets DEB : Ubuntu et cie... Alors j'ai testé les distros bâtis sur les paquets RPM : Fedora, Mageia et GECKO un dérivé d'OpenSuse. J'ai installé GECKO Panteon. Il ressemble un peu à MacOS en présentation. Il fonctionne super bien , bien francisé, plusieurs tutos. Le site est à visiter en long et en large...
> Pour l'installation prends une clé usb de 8 ou 16G (très abordables maintenant) grave ton image Iso avec BalenaEtcher : difficile de faire plus simple comme logiciel (peut-être avec la distro Manjaro que j'utilise sur mes autres ordis).
> Ensuite lance ton IMac et au son tu appuies sur la touche ALT/Commande (la 3ème touche en bas de ton clavier). Maintiens l'appui jusquà l'affichage du disque dur de ton Imac; Brache alors ta clé USB. Cette méthode s'est pour faire apparaître ta clé USB. Parfois en respectant l'ordre suivant je branche , j'allume, j'appuie sur Commande ça ne fonctionne pas toujours : irritant. Ceci fait sélectionne ta clé USB et le système Linux se lance (normalement). J'ai eu parfois des écrans noirs avec certaines distros DEB.
> ...


Petit oubli : si tu te décides à  installer une distro Linux pense à changer ton clavier pour une USB +Souris wifi compatible PC et Mac. Tu ne te prendras pas la tête pour la configuration. Eux aussi sont abordalbes... Ha oui, choix prend une x... (c'est pour mon précédent post)


----------



## strugglingshark (30 Mars 2021)

merci beaucoup pour vos réponses ! Je vais tester cela !


----------



## Leonidoff22 (31 Mars 2021)

Bonjour et merci pour le retour. Ce n'est pas toujours le cas.
Si tu es décidé à installer GECKO Panteon, il me semble qu'il y a possibilité de simplifier l'installation. Je vais le vérifier sur un disque dur externe.

Voici la procédure pour une installation propre (effacement complet du disque dur et installation d'un système :

1 _ Après avoir allumé ton IMac, nettoie la NVRAM . Je pense que tu connais, au son , appuyer avec les deux mains  sur P+R+ALT+CMD
2 _ Quand l'odi. repart , au son , fais un appui prolongé sur ALT jusqu'à l'apparition du disque dur 
3 _ Branche la clé usb : GECKO Panteon et active la
4 _ Un fois le bureau affiché, vas dans applications et lance GPARTED
5 _ Sélectionne le disque dur que tu veux formater
6 _ Puis dans le bandeau du haut de GPARTED clique sur périphérique , choisis : créer une table de partition et au lieu de msdos , choisis GPT (normalement les partitions qui était affichées disparaissent)
7 _ Clique sur l'icône + en haut à gauche , 2ème bandeau et créer une partition HFS+
8 _ Valide toutes tes opérations et une fois que GPARTED te signifie que tout a été fait, tu fermes GPARTED
9 _ Tu lances maintenant ton installateur GECKO et dans les différentes fenêtres choisis :

Langue : Français
Localisation : Paris
clavier : Fench / Alt, Latin-9 only
Nous arrivons sur la section partition et c'est ici que l'on va simplifier.

Assure toi que tu es sur le bon disque dur
Dans les choix proposés sélectionne EFFACER LE DISQUE (entier et installer)
Vérifie que le MBR sera installé sur le bon disque dur
Tu arrives sur la dernière fenêtre : utilisateur. Renseigne les différentes informations

Avec ce partitionnement, je crois me souvenir que GECKO s'installe automatiquement en créant :
le /boot/efi 
le swap
le / (la partition système) qui contiendra également le home (ton dossier personnel)

Pour ce qui me concerne , je vais faire l'expérience sur un disque dur externe. Si tu te décides de te lancer et que cela ne fonctionnait pas (?) tu reviens à une installation plus technique comme décrite dans mon premier post. Mais je crois que ça marche.


----------



## Leonidoff22 (1 Avril 2021)

Bonjour
Lors de mes tests , j'ai eu quelques surprises avec certaines distributions. Les unes se lançaient normalement et d'autres m'affichait un écran noir après lancement. Le cas échéant voici la solution. Le problème se trouve dans le GRUB de lancement avec : *...quiet splash... *
Dès que le menu de démarrage s'affiche , le tout premier, celui où Gecko apparaît sur fond vert dans le menu :
1 _ fais un BREF appui sur la touche "e" de ton clavier
2 _ le menu GRUB de lancement s'affiche. 
3 _ recherche la ligne qui contient " quiet splash " efface cette commande et remplace la par " nomodeset xforcevesa " ou suivant la 
distro utilisée " nomodeset xmodule=vesa "
Attention : tu es en clavier anglais sur ton clavier français le P = ; et le A = Q
4 _ maintenant lance le grub avec appui sur F10

Le lancement passe en mode bavard, toutes les lignes de paramétrage de la distro que tu lances défilent sur l'écran, puis le bureau de la distribution s'affiche.


----------



## Leonidoff22 (1 Avril 2021)

Correction : le P = la touche ?,
Je confirme GECKO installe automatiquement la partition EFI.
J'ai créé une table de partition en GPT puis créé une partition sur le reste du disque dur en FAT32 et j'ai lancé l'installation. GPARTED ne m'a pas autorisé à formater en HFS+ (?)

Voir ce lien pour d'autres infos :








						Home · geckolinux/geckolinux-project Wiki
					

GeckoLinux bug tracker and documentation. Contribute to geckolinux/geckolinux-project development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				




Il est possible de traduire avec Translator for firefox (add-ons) si tu utilises Firefox ou directement avec Edge , chrome ou chromium (dans linux).


----------



## Tellic (5 Avril 2021)

L'iMac, at-il un SSD ?

Si c'est pas le cas, je passe direct à Linux sur mon MacBook Noir de 2007.


----------



## Leonidoff22 (9 Avril 2021)

Bonjour
Je ne crois pas qu'il ait un ssd d'origine vois ce lien






						Ajouter un SSD et de la RAM à un MacBook Pro 2007-2008
					

Si certains changent leurs appareils à chaque génération, la majorité des utilisateurs les conservent de nombreuses années, jusqu'à ce qu'ils tombent en panne ou soient sévèrement ralentis. Mais ces « anciennes » machines peuvent être remises au goût du jour et durer encore quelques années ...




					www.macg.co
				




Je vois que l'architecture ressemble à celle de l'Imac de mon épouse quand j'ai changé sa carte graphique... calme et patience. Voir aussi sur youtube s'il existe des tutos. Mon truc dessiné sur papier les différentes étapes de démontage et coller sur le papier les vis ou pièces aux endroits correspondants. Attention aux nattes elles se tirent et se glissent dans un sens donné. Certaines s'enlèvent après avoir soulevé une sorte de pince... Utilise une loupe pour bien observer comment les pièces sont fixées.
Enfin si tu trouves cela compliqué , tu peux essayer un disque externe. Actuellement j'utilise mon portable Toshiba avec Manjaro Gnome en dual boot avec Windows10 et *FerenOS (en test) sur un disque externe*. Ce n'est pas un Macbook-pro mais c'est pour te dire qu'il y a toujours une solution.
Cordialement


----------



## tiloulou (28 Avril 2021)

Bonjour,
Je pensais que Linux était plus efficace que Unbuntu, visiblement c'est l'inverse. Linux est tout de même intéressant au niveau des fonctionnalités ?


----------



## strugglingshark (13 Janvier 2022)

bonsoir tout le monde,
mes meilleurs vœux déjà pour cette nouvelle année !

je viens faire un petit retour rapide sur mon installation : j'ai essayé en live USB plusieurs distributions (GECKO, FEDORA, SOLUS, UBUNTU, ELEMENTARY, ZORIN, MANJARO et MINT). Elementary a buggé plusieurs fois, ça se bloquait dès que j'utilisais le navigateur internet.
Ensuite, j'ai rencontré des soucis pour installer celles qui me plaisaient bien (FEDORA, MANJARO, GECKO et ZORIN), avec un message d'erreur m'indiquant que le programme d’installation n'avait pu créer de partition sur le disque data...c'est en installant Linux Mint (je l'avais déjà utilisée sur un vieux pc) que j'ai compris qu'il fallait que je change le disque de destination...
Pour Ubuntu, je l'avais utilisé aussi, mais j'ai dû prise la distribution avec le menu sur le côté gauche, ce qui ne me convient pas !

Pour l'instant, je trouve que mon Imac est nettement plus réactif, les pages internet se lancent plus rapidement. Je commence depuis 2-3 jours à réutiliser mon Imac, donc plutôt content pour l'instant !

bonne soirée


----------



## Leonidoff22 (14 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour et mes bons voeux en retour.

Je vois que tu as fais avancé les choses en élargissant ton expérience. En ce qui me concerne j'ai fait de même et je t'invite à lire mes réponses sur les forums, *voici les liens* :






						aide pour remettre en état un macbook a1181 de 2007
					

bonjour,  je suis à la recherche de quelqu'un pouvant m'aider a remettre en état un vieux macbook pour y mettre une version linux dessus :) mais autant vous dire que ma quête est complexe. J'ai mis un SSDH seagate Laptop 1000GB et 4GB de RAM. mais, lorsque je l'allume, cela me fait un dossier...




					forums.macg.co
				









						Ecran blanc de la mort - Zorinos.fr
					






					www.zorinos.fr
				




Revenons à ton propos. J'ai rencontré aussi des pb avec Elementary et comme je le dis sur les forums avec certaines distributions basées sur Ubuntu... Il arrive qu'en live la distro tourne, mais à l'installation bugs : blocage de l'installation après lancement, msg explicatif de plusieurs lignes pour dire que l'installation n'est pas possible, écran noir après installation...

Sur mon retour d'expérence, je crois qu'il faut chaque fois faire une installation propre. C'est à dire :

1 _ créer une nouvelle table de partition (GPT)
2 _ créer une partition EFI (attention aux drapeaux)
3 _ faire une installation automatique sur tout le disque dur ou SSD (EXT4)

*Commentaires* :
Il faut savoir qu'à répéter des installations après une simple reformatage, il peut y avoir des saloperies qui peuvent demeurer et faire buger l'installation. Donc une installation propre s'avère utile.

Je te conseille ZORIN-OS 16. Pourquoi ? Zorin te propose dans son live GPARTED et une application pour corriger GRUB. Enfin avec Zorin apparence tu peux changer l'apparence du bureau selon tes goûts). Si ça te conviens, tu peux installer Zorin-Pro mais C'EST 40€ (?)... Une distro sympa à tester FEREN-OS , possibilite aussi de changer d'aspect au bureau, mais un peu moins simple que Zorin pour la prise en main. Je la teste actuellement sur un disque dur externe, mais relié à un PC. Je verrai pour une expérience externe sur l'Imac de Madame si elle m'en laisse l'accès.

IMPORTANT :
Il faut que tu penses aussi à ce que tu veux faire de ton ordi ?
Des moments d'expériences pour tester diverses installations ou l'utiliser avec la distro la mieux adaptée à ton matériel ?
Ainsi tu préserves la planète en prolongeant la vie d'un vieux matériel et tu peux montrer au reste du monde (famille et amis) qu'il existe une autre alternative à la fenêtre bleue et à la pomme. Rappel l'origine de l'aventure informatique c'est UNIX donc par extension LINUX...


----------



## Leonidoff22 (14 Janvier 2022)

Voici quelques distros françaises que je n'ai pas testées sur Mac, mais intéressantes, à voir...
PureOS  (Gnome)
Voyager Live (look mac)
Emmabuntüs ( look mac , très complète en applications dès l'installation)
Linux Console
OpenMandriva

Tu peux tester en ligne sur DistroTest


----------



## strugglingshark (17 Janvier 2022)

merci pour ton retour.
Pour ELEMENTARY, je l'ai essayé sur une clé USB. Pour les autres installations, j'effaçais tout à chaque fois. Je vais regarder pour Zorin, que je trouvais bien ou pour PureOs qui est très agréable également.
Je vais tester les distributions que tu me conseilles.

perso, je suis assez fan des distri Linux, assez agréables à utiliser, et comme tu le soulignes, permettent de prolonger la vie d'un ordinateur. j'en fais de même avec mes téléphones Android, sur lesquels j'installe Lineage OS


----------



## yodok (9 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour à tous, 

Distrotest.net n'a plus rien a voir avec le site d'origine. Est-ce que uelqu'un connait un site équivalent ?


----------



## Locke (9 Octobre 2022)

yodok a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Distrotest.net n'a plus rien a voir avec le site d'origine. Est-ce que uelqu'un connait un site équivalent ?


Essaye ici... https://www.onworks.net/runos/create-os.html ...en bas de page tu as de quoi tester en ligne.


----------



## BlueG3 (9 Octobre 2022)

il y a aussi ce site 





						DistroWatch.com: Put the fun back into computing. Use Linux, BSD.
					

News and feature lists of Linux and BSD distributions.




					distrowatch.com


----------



## Locke (10 Octobre 2022)

BlueG3 a dit:


> il y a aussi ce site


C'était bien de ce site dont il était question...


yodok a dit:


> Distrotest.net n'a plus rien a voir avec le site d'origine. Est-ce que uelqu'un connait un site équivalent ?


...mais pas avec le bon nom et la bonne extension. Ça devrait lui convenir, merci pour lui.


----------



## yodok (16 Octobre 2022)

C'est exactement ça !

Parfait, merci !!


----------

